# daily ticket



## eni8ma

Where I live, we can buy a two-hour ticket for public transport, or a daily ticket, which is just for a single day's travel within the city area.  Either ticket can be used on any form of public transport during the specified time-frame.

Although our term for it is "daily ticket", I can see that another language might call it a "day ticket" or "all-day ticket" or some other variation.

Also, I realise that Russians might have a whole different system for selling tickets, but I want to describe the system we have in my town.

What's the equivalent term in Russian for "daily ticket", by the above definition? 


1. дневной билет
2. ежедневный билет
3. something else

Also, is a two-hour ticket "двухчасовой билет"?


----------



## rusita preciosa

eni8ma said:


> Also, is a two-hour ticket "двухчасовой билет"?




As for daily ticket, I'd say *oднoдневный билет* or *билет нa oдин день*


----------



## eni8ma

oднoдневный билет   

My goodness, I thought of двухчасовой билет, but didn't follow the same thinking for "daily ticket".

Спасибо!


----------



## gvozd

eni8ma said:


> oднoдневный билет



I've never heard of something like this. We usually use the word *проездно́й* (проездной билет).

Проездной (билет) на один день.
Проездной (билет) на 2 часа.


----------



## eni8ma

I think I see what you mean.  That probably answers my next question 

We had, until recently, a system where we bought tickets - either for two hours or the whole day.  Hence my request for the right terms in Russian.

However, now we have a card, and if we complete our travel within two hours, there is only the minimal charge, whereas any time over two hours is charged for the whole daily rate. (More or less - there are zones to consider as well, but that's too complicated  )

So, such a card is called проездной билет?  I looked up "card" and was offered about ten different words!  It's not a business card, or a membership card, or any of the other suggestions, either.  It's an electronic card for public transport - a swipe card.  We just call it a Myki, since that's the company that operates it.

So, can someone put me right here?

Two-hour ticket: двухчасовой билет?
Daily ticket: одно-дневной билет?
Swipe card/travel card (проездной …)


----------



## Drink

A few corrections:

Two-hour ticket (lasting two hours): двухчасовой билет
One-day ticket (lasting one day): однодне́вный билет
Unlimited pass (hourly, daily, monthly, yearly, etc.): проездной

But "проездной" is the only set term. The двухчасовой and однодневный are ordinary adjectives that can be applied to anything, and here happen to be applied to tickets.


----------



## gvozd

eni8ma said:


> Two-hour ticket: двухчасовой билет?
> Daily ticket: одно-дневной билет?
> Swipe card/travel card (проездной …)



I insist that двухчасовой билет or однодневный билет don't exist. Let's wait for the other members' opinions. As for swipe card it is called *электронный проездной (билет).*


----------



## eni8ma

As I said - such tickets might not exist elsewhere, but that was our system until recently.  I am only wanting to describe how we travel in my town.


----------



## Drink

eni8ma said:


> As I said - such tickets might not exist elsewhere, but that was our system until recently.  I am only wanting to describe how we travel in my town.



I would call them двухчасовой проездной and однодневный проездной.


----------



## eni8ma

Drink said:


> Unlimited pass (hourly, daily, monthly, yearly, etc.): проездной



I am talking about a swipe card.  Still, perhaps "unlimited pass" is what Americans call it.  In Melbourne, Australia, it is a Myki, which is an electronic swipe card.  It then charges us according to the time we spent on public transport.  No one here thinks of it an an "unlimited pass".


----------



## gvozd

eni8ma said:


> As I said - such tickets might not exist elsewhere, but that was our system until recently.  I am only wanting to describe how we travel in my town.



Where did I write about the existence of tickets? I'm trying to tell that однодневный or двухчасовой should be replaced by проездной на 1 день or проездной на 2 часа.


----------



## eni8ma

Drink said:


> I would call them двухчасовой проездной and однодневный проездной.



Hmm, earlier posts gave me the impression that проездной was for a card of some kind.  Why not билет?


----------



## eni8ma

gvozd said:


> проездной на 1 день or проездной на 2 часа.



What is the difference between проездной and билет?  I'd have thought that билет was a piece of paper, used for one journey (or the time period) then thrown away.  Isn't проездной something you keep and reuse?


----------



## eni8ma

The old system was a ticket - a piece of paper for temporary use - for either two hours or a full day.

The new system is an electronic swipe card.

Surely there must be some way to clearly distinguish between them?


----------



## Drink

eni8ma said:


> What is the difference between проездной and билет?  I'd have thought that билет was a piece of paper, used for one journey (or the time period) then thrown away.  Isn't проездной something you keep and reuse?



If you look at my other post above, you will see I defined проездной as an unlimited pass, regardless of how much time it is valid for. Whether it is a piece of paper or a card is irrelevant.



eni8ma said:


> The old system was a ticket - a piece of paper for temporary use - for either two hours or a full day.
> 
> The new system is an electronic swipe card.
> 
> Surely there must be some way to clearly distinguish between them?



You can call the ticket "билет" and the card "карта" or "карточка".


----------



## gvozd

eni8ma said:


> What is the difference between проездной and билет?  I'd have thought that билет was a piece of paper, used for one journey (or the time period) then thrown away.  Isn't проездной something you keep and reuse?



I wrote проездной (билет). This means that the full name is проездной билет, but we often omit the word билет and say simply проездной.

EDIT: Yes, проездной is something we keep and reuse, but it is also called билет.


----------



## JSV

eni8ma said:


> What is the difference between проездной and билет?  I'd have thought that билет was a piece of paper, used for one journey (or the time period) then thrown away.  Isn't проездной something you keep and reuse?



As I can see everything is messed up. Let me clarify general things:

1) "Билет" (in general) - is something that you use (in most of the cases as a piece of paper) to prove that you payed for a service. It could be ticket for a bus, for a movie, for basketball match and so on. It is usually used one time.
2) Проездной билет (проездной) - is a ticket for bus, trolley and other public transport (so it is only for tranport, not for a match or for a movie). "Проездной билет" does not really specifies if it is for single or multiple usages or if it is a piece of paper or a card. It ONLY means that it is a ticket for transport.
3) Абонемент - is a document (a specific ticket) that allows it's owner to use some service (transport, match, movie, and so on) for some period of time;

Any of these tickets could exist as piece of paper or as card/electronic (for example, a ticket for a plain is electronic only in most of the cases).

These things are general. Now the specifics  :
a) "Билет", if used without "проездной", in most of the cases means one time ticket for whatevet it is (bus, movie, basketball match and so on);
b) "Проездной", if used without "билет", becomes a noun and means that it is a ticket for transport that could be reused for some period of time;
c) "Абонемент" is very rarely used as "a ticket that could be reused for transport" in usual life (while it could be used this way without any problem, for example "Абонемент на проезд в городском транспорте на 1 месяц"). In most of the cases "проездной" is used for this.
On the other hand "Абонемент" is used not just for transport. It could be used for matches, theater plays and other "ticket" systems. Furthermore, "абонемент" could be used for "non-ticket" systems where tickets are not used at all. For example, "абонемент на посещение бассеина/спортивного клуба", "абонемент на посещение библиотеки" and so on.

Now back to the questions.
- Daily ticket - проездной (абонемент на проезд) на один день;
- Two-hour ticket - проездной (абонемент на проезд) на два часа;

Electronic swipe card could be accordingly translated as "электронная карта оплаты" if it is a card that is used to pay each time you use the bus/trolley/and so on, or "абонемент / электронный абоменент" if it is a piece of paper/card that is bought one time and used for some predefined period of time.


----------



## eni8ma

Ok - I got a little confused 

So проездной refers to being a pass for any kind of public transport.  A paper ticket is проездной [билет].  A travel card is проездная карточка/карта.

On my post (different site), I went with "Можно купить билет на два часа, или билет на один день …", and "проездная карточка", which people have been happy with so far.

Всем спасибо за помощь


----------



## JSV

eni8ma said:


> Ok - I got a little confused
> 
> So проездной refers to being a pass for any kind of public transport.  A paper ticket is проездной [билет].  A travel card is проездная карточка/карта.



Let me clarify that there are two types of "travel card". One is when you pay once and it could be used for some predefined period of time (for example, 1 month). Another one is the one that you put money to and then use it for the payment each time you take a bus/trolley (similar to usual debit card but actual only for transport).



eni8ma said:


> On my post (different site), I went with "Можно купить билет на два часа, или билет на один день …", and "проездная карточка", which people have been happy with so far.



Well people could be happy because they know the context, but in fact the text "Можно купить билет на два часа, или билет на один день …" is not quite correct. In fact "абонемент" is a "билет" that could be reused several times for predefined period of time. But if we compare thr following phrases:
1) "Можно купить билет на два часа, или билет на один день …"
2) "Можно купить абонемент на два часа, или абонемент на один день …"
3) "Можно купить проездной на два часа, или проездной на один день …"

All they have slightly different meaning.
- First one says about a ticket. What this ticket for? For transport? For fitness? For something else? Further more "билет на два часа" could be understood as "a ticket for something (train/bus/movie) that leaves/starts at two o'clock".
- Second one says about "абонемент". So it specifies that it is the ticket that could be reused for specified period of time. As the result "абонемент на два часа" would rather be understood as a ticket that could be reused several times within 2 hours.
- Third one says about "проездной". So it specified that this ticket is for public transport only and it could be reused. As the result "проездной на два часа" would rather be understood as a ticket for public transport ONLY that could be reused within 2 hours.

The full text "Можно купить билет на два часа, или билет на один день …" helps to understand that person is talking about "абонемент"/"проездной" ONLY because of second part "билет на один день", because it specifies that "ticket is for specific period rather than for specific time of day". But it still does not clarify it it is for transport only or not because it still uses "ticket" that is too generic to understand it.


----------



## eni8ma

I see what you mean.  However, the title of my entry is "Общественный транспорт в Мельбурне".

Also, I wanted to make the distinction between paper tickets, and electronic cards.

бумажный абонемент и электронная проездная карточка


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> I've never heard of something like this. We usually use the word *проездно́й* (проездной билет).


I agree that *проездной* is a good option, but you seriousely have never heard of билет на самолет / автобус / поезд?


----------



## punctuate

eni8ma said:


> The old system was a ticket - a piece of paper for temporary use - for either two hours or a full day.
> 
> The new system is an electronic swipe card.
> 
> Surely there must be some way to clearly distinguish between them?


Sure, if you define that way for you. Our system of payment is different. We use the system of tickets for one travel (from entering the car to leaving it, except for underground, where it is valid from entering the underground to leaving it); now, how that ticket looks is different. For on-surface transport, it may either a piece of paper (used once then wasted) or an electronic card (with many slots for travel on it, some of the cards valid only for a certain time, like a month, others without discrimination of time, some of the cards valid only for a piece of time, like ninety minutes, others without such discrimination). For underground, it is either a little metallic disk (жетон) or, again, an electronic card for travel. The system of electronic cards was introduced recently in Russia, so it just does not have an established name; officially they are called the same as usual (for us) paper tickets, билеты, but they are also called карточки or талоны (usage depends on factors that I don't know in all entirity, there are many different types of card). Note also the tendency of Russians to use full adjectives instead of nouns (sometimes билет, sometimes проездной to abbreviate the name проездной билет), add to that that every way of calling them naturally acquires its own shades and vague limits of usage, and you get the system of naming we have in Russia, I'd say no specific system at all.

Now, how you define the difference you just described merely depends on you. There have been options proposed; they are good if you explain in your text what you mean. Or, you can use a new word like JSV advised to you: the word абонемент catches up the difference between the way we are used to and the way you use, if I understood you correctly (that former tickets were valid not for a trip inside one car, but for one travel of the customer, a travel defined as a series of trips inside a time limit).


----------



## eni8ma

I said in my very first post, and again later, that I am only talking about my own city.  First, the system we used to have (paper tickets, for a given time period), then what we have now, an electronic card.

That's all I wanted.


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> I agree that *проездной* is a good option, but you seriousely have never heard of билет на самолет / автобус / поезд?



This is a really funny thread. I wrote that I've never heard *двухчасовой* or *однодневный* билет.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> I've never heard *двухчасовой* or *однодневный* билет.


I also have never heard it, and even know why: there are no such tickets in Russia. According to Google, these terms are really used in Russian, but either with regard to saunas, pools and similar places, or to the transport abroad.
So they seems to me all right when apeaking about foreign transport, and if one day such tickets appear in Russia, it's very possible they will be called like that.


----------



## eni8ma

Maroseika said:


> According to Google, these terms are really used in Russian, but either with regard to saunas, pools and similar places, or to the transport abroad.



And that's where I live - abroad.  I only wanted a term to describe the system here, in Australia, in Melbourne.


----------

